
Java, Scala and the Reactive Platform from IBM - jcasman
https://medium.com/@wildcharting/java-scala-and-the-reactive-platform-from-ibm-9394a372f853
======
codetricity
There's a nice interview of Jonas Boner, Lightbend CTO and creator of the Akka
framework at the link below. If you're interested in reactive microservices,
you should check it out.

[https://developer.ibm.com/dwblog/2017/reactive-
microservices...](https://developer.ibm.com/dwblog/2017/reactive-
microservices/)

